# Slippn Stanz



## StanzanaianNate (Aug 7, 2005)

ayo what up nissanheads, I was wonderin if anybody knows if da 92 stanz has an module or an solenoid for the automatic transmission? But Im pretty sure I need another trans. Cuz it will slip at mid-range rpm unless in 1st gear. I have to let off the gas pedal to allow it to shift to 2nd, then press the gas down to allow it to accelerate constantly or it will just slip so bad that it seems like its suddenly in neutral. So if anybody knows anything about a similar situation or if da stanz has an sensor or like I mention before a module. And yes I already changed the auto. trans. fluid...no difference... Thanks any help will be appreciated.....


----------



## StanzanaianNate (Aug 7, 2005)

*...and this...*

I have to turn the overdrive off to grab at all unless I sorta tap the gas pedal to allow it to downshift.....any suggestions? Im thinkin maybe the transmission fluid filter...:fluffy:


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

StanzanaianNate said:


> I have to turn the overdrive off to grab at all unless I sorta tap the gas pedal to allow it to downshift.....any suggestions? Im thinkin maybe the transmission fluid filter...:fluffy:


How long since the tranny fluid been replaced? That's a good start, try a tranny flush after the filter (if it has one) is replaced. Just draining what is in the tranny may not be enough at this point because the convertor will be full of old fluid that will not drain out.


----------



## StanzanaianNate (Aug 7, 2005)

*Fo sho*

Yeah I changed the Fluid around the time I noticed the slippn...bout last Easter...over 3000 miles ago. I think it might be the filter, I just gotta locate it. I think its on top cuz its suppose to be ina pan which looks like theres one on top of da transmission...thanks


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

StanzanaianNate said:


> Yeah I changed the Fluid around the time I noticed the slippn...bout last Easter...over 3000 miles ago. I think it might be the filter, I just gotta locate it. I think its on top cuz its suppose to be ina pan which looks like theres one on top of da transmission...thanks


You might want to call the dealer and ask about the filter, a lot of these have permanent filters inside the tranny and you don't replace it. These are drain and fill, flush it at a garage to get all the fluid out including what is in the torque convertor.


----------



## StanzanaianNate (Aug 7, 2005)

*Changed it already...*

...Yeah I gotta check that pan on top...and I drained alil fluid out like last week cuz it looked like there was too much on the dipstick....awhole quart...but no difference. Just wanna keepit runnin...bout to get another whip...then Im gonna swapin da sr20 nda stanz...

ayou know if runnin wit the o/d off is torture to the trans....?


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

StanzanaianNate said:


> ...Yeah I gotta check that pan on top...and I drained alil fluid out like last week cuz it looked like there was too much on the dipstick....awhole quart...but no difference. Just wanna keepit runnin...bout to get another whip...then Im gonna swapin da sr20 nda stanz...
> 
> ayou know if runnin wit the o/d off is torture to the trans....?


The OD off is OK around the city but turn it on at higher speeds.


----------

